# Guy jumps in the ambulance



## Medicbob (Sep 29, 2015)

You and your partner are sitting in the ambulance and a guy jumps in the back stating "he thinks the FBI is after him".


Tell me how you guys would run that call from the start?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 29, 2015)

Kick him out. 
Lock the doors. 
Call the cops. 
Finish lunch. 

The end.


----------



## Gurby (Sep 29, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Kick him out.
> Lock the doors.
> Call the cops.
> Finish lunch.
> ...



This is in the wrong order.  Call the cops first - don't take it upon yourself to confront this guy.

Talk to the guy and try not to be confrontational.  "Hey man, can we help you?"  

See what he wants.  Definitely don't get in the back with him until PD has arrived and searched him for weapons.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 30, 2015)

This sounds oddly familiar to one of my oral scenarios for NREMT medic...


----------



## Medicbob (Sep 30, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> This sounds oddly familiar to one of my oral scenarios for NREMT medic...




Oh yeah? .


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Tigger (Sep 30, 2015)

Walk away, tell dispatch we'll be out of service, and find a new place to eat. Hopefully in view of the ambulance, I'm sure there'll be a party when the popo arrives.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Sep 30, 2015)

Agree. In a type 2 ambo I'll grab the portable and the keys and exit the vehicle. 1st call to PD while my partner gets on the nextel with dispatch. No need to confront someone like this, not worth the risk, I want go home at EOS.


----------



## thelapow (Oct 1, 2015)

Had one just like that, PD was there with a K9 in around 30 sek when he tried to climb a fence, the dog made a friendly sound and he became normal like magic..


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Oct 3, 2015)

Medicbob said:


> Oh yeah? .



Me too. Sounds way too close to a NREMT-P skills station question.


----------



## reaper (Oct 3, 2015)

Ask him which hospital he would like to go to. Them tell him to buckle up.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 6, 2015)

Turn to your partner and say "Told you the undercover ambulance would work better than the Public Utility Truck." haha


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## gotbeerz001 (Oct 11, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> This sounds oddly familiar to one of my oral scenarios for NREMT medic...


Almost verbatim.


----------

